# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  حِكَايَة : علَى نَاصيةِ الغُربَة يستَقرُّ وَطَن

## نُون

*علَى نَاصيةِ الغُربَة يستَقرُّ وَطَن*

*حِكايتي البِكر*
*أمطِرُوها نقدًا أرقى منْ خلالَه .*




*رَجَاءً منِّي إليكم ؛ وَضعتها بينَ أيديكُم* 
*لـذَا*
*- نقلَها ممنُوع -*



*طَاب َمقامكم فيهَا*
 :rose:

----------

أُخرىْ (11-16-2010), 

الفجر 110 (11-16-2010), 

Dr.Mahdi (02-27-2011), 

دمعة على السطور (11-16-2010)

----------


## نُون

*المكَان يَعجُّ هدُوء ، غَالِبية المَقاعِد مشغُولَة فَراغًا وَ رَذاذ ! لا شَيْء يُوحي بِالحنين هنَا سِوى أنَا وَ عَين يُعَزيها رِمشهَا ، وَ تذَاكر سفَر عتيق لَمْ يَحظى بِـ الهبُوطِ بَعد . أشغِلُ نفسِي بِقَضمِ أمَل العَوْد القرِيب رغْمَ مَوْت لِسَاني ، وَ أذني بِـ سَدادةِ مُسجلةٍ صَغيرة أهدانِي إيَّاها أخِي رِضا ؛ بِمنَاسبَة اكتمَالِ عَامِي الثَّامن عَشَر ؛ الذي يَقضِي بِمُرورِ خمسَة أعوَام منْ أعيادِ ميلادِي ؛ الـ بَقيتُ أحتَفِلُ بِهَا وَحْدِي وَ أطفِئ شَمعتي وَحْدي وَ أغنِّي لِي وَحْدي وَ أتمنَّى دُونَ أنْ يلكِز أحَدٌ خَاصِرتي سَائلاً ما تكُونُ أمنيتي مُذ اغتَرَبت . ذكْرَى ميلادِي الثَّامن عَشر تُؤججُ بحَقلِ صَدرِي شَوقي لأمِّي وَ بُكائِي بِصوتٍ مسمُوع عَلَى غيْرِ عَادتي ، وَ انفِلاق روحِي عَن غُرفتي وَ فَزَعي لأوَّل شعرَةٍ بَيْضاء قدْ نبتَت بِمفْرق شَعري لا عَلاقة لَهَا بِالهَرم ، وَ شعُورِي بِالوحدَة الآن بِالذات! وَ شعُوري بِـ أشيَاءٍ كثيرَة غَادرتني سريعًا وَ لَمْ تعُد .*
*وَ لأنِّي أحَاولُ إضَاعَة الزمَن فِي الليلَة الأخِيرَة مِن اغتِرَابِي جُزئيًا عَنْ صَديقتي حُسْن وَ شقتنَا وَ كُليًا عَنْ أمِّي وَ منزِلنَا وَ أفرِطُ فِي تدلِيلِ ذاكِرتي الصدئَة لِتُجهِضَ طِفلاً يَنتمي لِوطني وَ مَاءً بِطعمِ وَطني وَ عِطرًا بِريحِ وَطني وَ حضنًا يشبَه دِفء وَطني ؛ قدْ رَسَى بِي الحنين عَلَى مينَاءِ يَاقةٍ بَيضَاء تعُود لِعمرِ السَّابعَة تُبقيني وَ أمِّي فِي صِرَاعٍ صبَاحي هِي تُلبسني وَ أنا أنزَع وَ ينتهِي الأمر بِانتصَارهَا ، ثُمَّ حلَّق بِي عَلَى جناحِ صَباحٍ آخَر فِيه تسلَّمتُ دِرعًا بِسم التفَوق وَ بَاقة زَهرٍ بلونِ النجَاح ، ثُمَّ حَطَّ بِي علَى أرْضٍ بَاردَة تلسَعُ أقدَام المارِقين ؛ الضَّوء فوقَها جَنينٌ تقوَّس عَطشًا فمَا استطَار ارتواءً .. وَ رغمَ أنِّي بَقيتُ أسنِدُ بأعمَاقِي كَونًا مِنَ الشَّوق قَد انْحنى عَلَى ثلاثةِ قبُورٍ تَخصني ؛ إلاَّ أنَّ أحَاديث يُتمٍ قدْ انْحنت قبلِي علَى قبرِ أبِي ! وَ انفرَطَت مِنْ فَمي علَى عَجلٍ أحلامًا صَغيرَة نُحرتْ علَى رَمضَاءِ قبرِك ، وَ صُبَّ علَى رَأسِي صَديدٌ وَ نَار يَوْم احتَضنتُ قبر طِفلتنا الأولَى وَ الوَحيدَة !. ثَلاثة قبُور جَعلتني كَمَن يَهذي مُدانًا بِجُرمٍ لا يَعلمُ سَببًا لَه ! ثَلاثة قبُورٍ جرجرتْ دمعِي الدّفين وَ حُزني الأعْوَر قبلي نَاحيتكم .* 
*هكذا أنَا يَـا علي وَ هكَذا ليلُ الغُرَباء ؛ كُلمَا هَمَّ بِي الغَسَق ؛ لَملمتُ شَتَاتِي لِمغَادرةِ المكَان وَ وَضَعتُ ثمَن القهوَة وَ الكُرسي الشَّاغِر الماثِل أمَامِي .. ثُم أغَادِرُ المقهَى بأمنيةٍ تلدهَا عَيني تشبهُ الضَّباب ؛ لَو أبتَاعَ روحًا أكثَرَ بهجَة وَ صَبرًا تقيني وَ حُسْن زمهَرِيرَ الاغتِرَاب .*

 



*يَفتقدني الوَطَن يَـا علي ؟*

----------

أوراق الياسمين (11-16-2010), 

أُخرىْ (11-16-2010), 

الفجر 110 (11-16-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (11-16-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (11-16-2010)

----------


## أُخرىْ

الإنصات لكِ كارتداء المَوت عمر..
هُنا دَندنت الأصابع لِتزف الـ 5 نجمات حَتى قبل اكتمال وجع الغُربة 
نُون التِي حِين تَجيء , نَعلمُ أن سُحب المفاجئات سَتُمطر مع أول حَرفِ منها
وتأكدي يارفيقة أن هَذا النَص امتداد لفيض إبداعاتكِ ..
" رفيقتي "
أخبرتكِ بالأمس أن بعض الحُروف تُشير لصانعيها ..
وتعلمين أني صادقة جداً ..مو !
 +

----------

نُون (11-17-2010), 

الفجر 110 (11-16-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

لعنةُ الاغتراب ، أهرقت (أحزاني ، وحدتي وَ وحشتي ) لسنين ٍ غلاظ ...
فالاغتراب يُميتُ الروح المنتظرة ..بقدر مايُذيب الروح المُغتربة ..

..........

نُون..
حرفكِ أسفنجي ..تشربني بعمق...ولم يزل..!
بطلتكِ لاتشبهُ إلا المُتجرعين سكون الغربة ...
المُبتلعين ضبابها المُر ...
وَ بطلتكِ حساسة ..، في عينيها غموضٌ ساجم ..لايفهمه إلا من يقرأُه بإحساس ٍ كمثله ،، لذا احببتُها ...
أملك الكثير لأقوله ...امم أجدني اكتب ثم اشطب  
بحثاً عما يليقُ بكيانك...
وَ اكتفي بـ فاتنةٌ أنتِ !


أنتِ أمطرينا ..
ولاترحلي مُجدداً ..
فقسمكِ الغارق بسحركِ ....يستغيث...

........
وابل من (دعاء ، رجاء) صادقين ..
لقلبك المُتخم إحساس ..
موفقة إن شاء الله 
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

نُون (11-17-2010), 

الفجر 110 (11-16-2010)

----------


## الفجر 110

ن وَالْقَلَمِ وَمَا يَسْطُرُونَ(1)مَا أَنْتَ بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ بِمَجْنُونٍ(2)وَإِنَّ لَكَ لأَجْرًا غَيْرَ مَمْنُونٍ(3)وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ(4)

----------

نُون (11-17-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اه من الم الغربة 

لقد حلقت بي الى اعماقك 
فعلا كتابتك رائعة ومدروسة 
سلمت تلك الأنامل اخية :grin:

----------

نُون (11-17-2010)

----------


## أوراق الياسمين

*مع ارتشاف القهوة اشم رائحة الغربة* 
*اثناء قراءة سطورك*

*وكأنك تسطرين مشاعرنا فنحن غرباء في هذه الحياة*
*و وطننا هناك حيث ارواحنا*

*لا اريد التوقف عن العيش في تلك السطور*
*فلا تتأخري* 
*نحن*
*بانتظار بقية حروفك*

*دمت بحب*

----------

نُون (11-17-2010)

----------


## نُون

*أخرَايَ* 
*خَجَلٌ تَرتديهِ حنجَرتي ،* 
*وَ قُربكِ جَنة .*

*مو .. يَـا حَبيبة* 
** 

*دَمعَة* 
*أعجَبني جدًا وَصفكِ بَطلتي =)*
*هَنيئًا لِي قُرَّائي إنْ كَانوا كَـ مثلُكِ .* 
*زَنابق حَمرَاء*
** 

*صَانعَ الخُبز* 
*كَبيرَةٌ بِـ حَقِّي وَ الرَّبْ !*
*كُنْ هنَا لـ أجلِ مَا تَبقَّى*  
*أكَاليل* 
** 

*عَفَاف* 
*أهلًا بِـ ذَائقتكِ عَزيزَة*  
*لـ لُطفكِ* 
** 

*يَاسمين* 
*ألفُ أهلًا بِـ يَاسمينٍ عَبق* 
*أشِّمُ ريحَهُ منْ بَعيد ..* 
*بـ الطَّبع سَـ أكمِل ؛ مَا دُمتِ قريبَة*
 :rose:

----------


## نُون

*تَابع*  


*عُدتُ فَوْر صَبَاح اليَوم التالِي ؛ بَعدَ انتِهائِي مِن البَحْث الميْدَاني الـ اضطرَرتُ الانتقَال المُؤقَت إلَى إحدَى الولاياتِ لإعدَادَه وَ هِيَ المَرَّة الوَحِيدَة التي لَم تُرافِقني حُسْن فِيهَا دَاخِل الصَّف أوْ خَارِج الوَطَن ؛ لانهِمَاكِهَا هِيَ الأخرَى بِإعدَاد بَحثهَا وَ نظرًا لاختِلافِ تخصُصاتِنَا . رائِحَة الشقة تُوحِي بِالحُزن وَ طَيف خَيبَة مُستلقٍ عَلَى سَرير حُسْن ! دنوتُ منهَا :*
*-حُسْن .. عزيزتِي ؟*
*-إلهَام ..!* 
*-صَبَاحكِ وَطَن* 
*بَادلتني ابتِسامةً لا تنتمِي إليها ، وَ لَمْ يَكُن عِناقَها لِي عِناق شَوق أوْ لهفَة بِقدرِ مَا كانَ عنَاق حُزن ، وَ دَمْع حُسْن لَا يَكُون سَاخِنًا إلا حِينَ تغشَاها الحُرقة . بِحضرَة المُواسَاة لَم أملكُ سِوى صَمتًا أصغِي فيهِ لِتلاوَةِ وَجَع ضَّاج بَيْنَ جنبَيها وَ صَدرًا يتلقفُ بَحَّة الهَمّ السَحيق المُعلقَّة بِسقفِ حلقِها ، وَ كَفًا تُهدهِدُ كَمّ الفَقد وَ كَيفيتَه هذهِ المَرة . هَمِّي الكبِير الآن أنْ أدثِّر بَيْنَ أضلُعِي قلبَ حُسْن الطِّفل ، وَ ابتِسَامَة حُسْن الرَّبيعية ، وَ دِفْء عَينيهَا خَوف أنْ أفقدَ أكثَر الذي أحِب فِيها كَمَا أفقَدَ غَدِير أحشَائها جنين الحُب الأوَّل الذِّي قضَت الطفُولَة كُلَّهَا تَحميه حَتَّى الأمْس بَعد أنْ هَاتفتها كَوثر ؛ الأخْت التَّوأم لِغَدير تُناولَها عَهْد الطفُولَة قدْ مَاتَ مَسمُومًا بَعْد أنْ دَبَّت بِمَفَاصله الخيانَة ، العَهْد الذِّي لَمْ يَجِد لَهُ غَدير عُذرًا فَرَاح يَخيطُ زهرًا بِسمِ الغُربَة وَ المَسَافاتِ البَعيدَة وَ الأحضَانِ الخَاوِية وَ الأحَاديث الضَّائعَة وَ الانتظَار الشَّاق تُعلقهُ كَوثر عَلَى جِيدِ حُسْن حتى لا تُلقِي بنصفِ لَوْمٍ علَيه أوْ علَى الوَعْد الذي قطَعَهُ علَى نفسهِ يومًا لَهَا أوْ علَى الحُلم الأبيَض الذي ضلَّت تُنَاغيهِ صَغِيرًا حَتى هَوى صَريعًا حِينَ اقتَرَب ، أوْ علَى اقتِرَان حُسنِها بِغدِيرِه سنينًا ، أوْ علَى العَدَد الذي انكَفأ خُذلانًا عَلَى بَابِ منزِل حُسْن لأنَّها رَبَطت مَصيرهَا بِغَدير .. رفعَت رأسَها لِتُتمَّ الجُرح الذِّي بَدأتهُ كَوثر :* 
*-قَالَت لِي يَا إلهَام بِأنَّهُ : سَـ يَرتبِط بأخرَى !* 
*وَعادت تُفجِّر ينبُوعًا مِنَ اللوعَةِ وَ الخُسرَان ؛ أغدقتُ فَوق رَأسها قبلَةً رمَادية وَ لستُ ادرِي هلْ ستلونهَا الأيَام أمْ سَتزدَادُ بُهتَانًا ! وَ مَا أنطَقني حينَها الحُزن القَابِع بِعَيْنِ حُسْن وَ لا الخَيْبَة المَالئة فَمِي يَـا علي ؛ وَ إنما أنطَقني حُزنًا هرمًا تَخبرَهُ بِعَيني :* 
*-لا زلتِ صَغِيرَة عَلَى الحُزن وَ الانكِسَار .* 





*حقًا الأشْيَاء التِّي تنكسِر لا تُصلَح يَـا علي ؟*

----------

أُخرىْ (11-19-2010), 

الفجر 110 (11-18-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (11-18-2010)

----------


## أوراق الياسمين

*مساءك بعبق الياسمين*

*كررت قراءة السطور مرات و مرات*
*رغبة مني في حفر حروفها في ذاكرتي مدة اطول*
*لاتزود منها الى ان تسقينا بالاجزاء الاخرى*

*متابعة بشوق*

----------

نُون (11-19-2010)

----------


## الفجر 110

*واقفة هي كلماتي على باب مسجدك تسترزق كرمك*  
*امننِ عليها ببعض البيان علّها تستطيع ان تفي حقك*  
*أو تهبك خبزٌ من الشكر ساخن .* 
*لاحرفك الصعبة تسمرت عيوننا النعسه* 
*تقبلي طول مكوثنا .* 
*صانع الخبز*

----------

نُون (11-19-2010)

----------


## نُون

*يَاسَمين 
عسَى أنْ تَسقي مِحبَرتي شَوقكِ ؛ 
مِدرَارا* 
*سلَّمَ اللهُ لي رُوحكِ* 


*صَانع الخُبز 
بِـ اللهِ عَليك إلاَّ مَا بَقييتَ هنَا ؛ 
تُطعِم فُقرَاءي خُبزًا وَافيًا .*
*ألفُ أهلًا*

----------


## نُون

*تَابع* 





*هَويَّة الحُب الذي كَلَّفَ حُسْن ستُّونَ يَومًا تُحاول فِي كُلِّ يَومٍ بَسْط جنَاحيهَا وَ مُمارَسَة التَحليق هَويَّة شَعْب كَافِر وَ نَبي ! . شَمرَّت عَنْ غضَبها ابتلَعتْ عَينهَا عبرَةً كَادت تسقُط وَ نفضَت منْ صندُوق ذكرياتهَا أمنيةً بِسم غَدير وَ أشيَاءً شَتَّى تبَادلاها يَومًا .* 
*آهٍ يَـا علي .. لَيتَ كُلَّ الأمَاني لَوْن أوْ كُلهَا رَمَاد ، لَيتَ جُرْح القلْب كَـ جُرحِ الجَسَد يَبْدَأ طَريًّا ثُمَّ يَمُوت ، لَيتَ الجَرُوح الطَريَّة لا تُوقِظ جرُوحًا أهلكَهَا التثاؤب مِنْ فَرطِ الحنين .*
*أفٍ لكَ يَا غَدير مِلح عَيني الـ سكبتهُ قهرًا وَ مُواسَاةً لِـ حُسْن أنعَشَ حُزنًا* *هَرِم** لا تستَسيغ تَناولهُ ذاكِرتي الآن لِئلا يَجتمِعَ حُزنَان فِي آنٍ وَاحِد وَ تبقَى الغُربَة وَحيدَة ؛ لا تَجِدُ مَنْ يُسرِّح ضفائِرَها الطَّويلَة أوْ يُقاسِمهَا رِيحَ البُعد وَ حُمَّى التَقوس .* 
*مرَّت الأيام و كاهلهَا مثقَل بِـ السوَاد ؛ رغْمَ تَخطي حُسْن الذِّي أصَابها إلا أنَّي فِي كُلِّ ليلةٍ أضَعُ رأسِي علَى الوسَادة الْـ بِجَانب رأسِ حُسْن ؛ ألعَنُ طَيفَ غَدير مِنْ غُرفتهَا علَّهُ يُطرَد مِنْ قلبِهَا قَبل عَينهَا وَ أشكُو للهِ كُلَّ مَن تَسبَّب فِي ارتِدَائهَا قِنَاع الرِّضَا وَ التَّسليم وِ بِجوفِها نَارٌ تسعَر .. وَ إبدَالِ ابتسَامتها الدَّافِئة لأخرَى يتيمَة فُطِمت منَ الفَرَح قبل ولادتِهَا ؛ سَواء كَانَت الغُربَة أوْ الخَيْبَة أوْ السنين ؛ المُهم أنَّ حُسْن لَمْ تَعد حُسْن .*  




*أتذكُر هُويَّة شعب حُبي يَـا نَبيَّهُ علي ؟*

----------


## أوراق الياسمين

كل لحظة تمر ونحن تقرا حروفك نمتنى ان يتوقف الزمن
لنروي شوقنا لها

عزيزتي مقاطعك قصيرة جدا(نرجو اطالة الاجزاء القادمة)
وبسبب ذلك الى الان لم نضع ايدينا على محور الرواية

دمت بحفظ الرب

----------

نُون (11-21-2010)

----------


## الفجر 110

وأنا في هذا الليل البهيم اشعلتُ كل بخور التعويذات طارداً به كل سوء يحل بهَن من الم الغربة التعيسة 
حتى طلوع الفجر وعلى سجادة صحفك المرسلة سأظل اُسّبحُ بحروفك الملهمة مبتدأً بحرف "ن"

----------

نُون (11-21-2010)

----------


## أُخرىْ

أأُخبركِ يا نُون أنني هُنا أقرأكِ وأعيدني لكِ مع " قُرب إلهام مِن حُسن
يـا قلبكِ الصادق , ياقلبكِ الـ حلم " f "

----------

نُون (11-21-2010)

----------


## نُون

*يَاسمين
لِـ شَوقكِ يَا عَزيزَة كُلّ امتنَانِي 
وَ تَرَانيمي* 
*أهلًا بـ الرُّوح هُنا* 


*صَانعَ الخُبز 
الحَمدُللهِ أنْ وَهبَنا نَقاءكَ
وَ الوَفَاء* 
*وِدّ * 


*أخرَى
اعلَمُ وَ الرَّبْ 
وَ الرُّوح وَ مَا حَملت ،
حَبيبَة*

----------


## نُون

*تَابع* 


*آخِر كوَابيس العَام الرَّابِع كَانَ اليَوم ؛ يَا الله كُل مَا فِيَّ يَصرخ تعبًا وَ يُعانقُ بَعضهُ البَعض خَوفَ التسَاقُط . حينَ قصَدتهَا فِي فِنَاء الجَامعَة قَابِعَة بِبئرِ الكُتب تُراجِع الخَطَأ وَ الصَواب ؛ أيقنتُ بأنَّي لا أكرَهُ حُسْن إلاَّ فِي حَالةٍ وَاحِدَة فقَط ؛ حِينَ تغزُوهَا هذهِ العَادَة المَشينَة القديمَة وَ التِّي لا تَمت لِطالبةٍ جَامعيةٍ بِصلَة كَمَا أرى وَ أنَّ آخِر مرَاحِلها الثَّانوية فقَط . علَى ذَاتِ المقعَد أسنَدتُ رَأسِي كَتف حُسْن وَ أطلَقتُ زفرَةً عَمياء اصطَدَمَت بِوجهه ؛ وَجهَه يـَا الله ! وَجهَه يَـا علي ؛ اعتدلتُ فِي جَلستي وَ بِدَاخلي شَيئًا مَا قَد تبَعثر ! تبَعثر حقًا .. حَتَّى حُسْن لاحَظت تبَعثُري ، أترَاهُ لاحَظ أيْضًا ؟ حَسنًا .. لا أظن ذلِك سَألَت حُسْن عَنْ حَالِي وَ لَمْ أتَوقع مِنْ لِساني التَعثُّر فِي الإجابَة :* 
*-* *لا شَيْء* 
*-* *لِمَا الكَذب ؟* 
*-* *زَارني طَيف المَوت فَقط وَ توسلتُ إلَيْه أنْ يُبقيني لأجلكِ* 
*صَمتَت غَضبًا ؛ ثُمَّ انفَجرنَا ضَاحِكتين .. وَ سلكنَا طَريق العودَة إلَى الشَّقة وَ سلكَت أفئدتنَا طَريق العَودَة إلَى الوَطَن . الغَريب أنَّنا طَوَالَ طريق العَودَة كُنَّا نرتَدي صَمتًا وَ نقتَات غُربَة وَ نُرتب بينَ ضِلعينَا صُورَ وَطَن ؛ فَـ صُورَ الوَطن الذِّي ننتمِي إلَيه لا تشبَهُ كَثيرًا صُور الوَطَن الذِّي نحنُ فيهِ الآن . فِي غُرفة المَعيشَة كُنت أرقَب التشرُّد السَّاكن ملامِحَ حُسْن وَ هِي تُشاهِد فيلمًا درَاميًا ؛ شَاردَةً عَن تفَاصيلَه وَ أتنَبأ بِكَفتي ميزانِ العَوْدة إلَى الوَطَن أيُّها رَاجِح ! ؛ عَنِّي الشَّوقُ يُبضِّعُ روحِي أحِنُّ لحُضنِ أمِّي وَ أتآكَلُ يتمًا حتَّى أعَانق لَحد أبِي ، وَ أشتَاق أخِي رِضَا كَثيرًا وَ كُلِّي لهفَة لأن أنَاغي طِفلهُ الأوَّل " أحمَد " وَ أنْ ألتقِي زَوجتَهُ وَ ابنَة خَالتي فَاتِن وَ أنْ أعَانِق وَ ألتحِمَ بِـ أشْياءٍ كَثيرَة تخصنَا يَـا علي كَـ جنتنا المهجُورَة وَ أيَّامنَا القصَيرَة فيهَا وَ طِفلتنَا !. أمَّا عَنْ حُسْن ؛ رغم نَار العَوْد الـ تكوِي النَّاحية اليُسرَى مِن صدرِها ، وَ تُشمِّر عَنْ نظرَةٍ مسكينَة ستبقَى تُلاحقهَا مَا دَامَ فِي الوَطن شَبح غَدير إلاَّ أنَّ حُسْن أضعف منْ أن تخدَع نفسَها بِأنَّ كُلَّ كَونها غَدير وَ أنَّهَا لا تَشتاق سِواه وَ لا تذُوب شَوقًا إلا فيه ؛ لأنَّها تَعشقُ وَالديهَا وَ كَثيرًا مَا تُكرر أنَّ الجنَّة التي تَسعَى إليْهَا تحتَ أقدَامهمَا قَد لَمحت ظلهَا فِي عينَيهِمَا ، وَ أنَّهَا تهَوى صِرَاعاتهَا مَع أختيهَا نرْجِس وَ فَاطِم وَ أنَّها تتُوق لِـ حكَايَا جدتهَا كَثيرًا . فَكَانت كَفَّةُ العَوْد لِـ كلتَانَا أرجَح مِنْ كَفَّةِ البُعْد .*





*مَنْ يَكُون يَـا علي ؟*

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-22-2010)

----------


## أوراق الياسمين

*آه من الم الغربة اذا كان مسقانا و ماكلنا*
*ولكنه هنا هواء يتنفسه ابطالك* 

*فاشعر بان القلب وطن يؤلمه اكسجين الغربة*
*في كل نفس*

*بوركت عزيزتي*
*و*
*بوركت قلوب ابطالك بالحنين*

*انتظرك بنار الحنين*

----------

نُون (11-22-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

لستُ أدري...ماالذي فجر بئر إحساسي 
أ الغربة الـ جمعت إلهام وحُسن ...!
أم الإحساس الدافق من كليهما 
أم أشياءٌ أخُر تزيد رغبتي في الارتواء .......حقاً لستُ أدري !!


..........


براءة  أو  نـُون
كلاهما يعني لقلبي (النقاء)
وحرفكِ شاهد..

..........
يفوحُ ريحَ الحزن من ممرات حرفك..
أجبرني أن أُطيل مكوثي....محاولة تمزيقه عن محيطٍ تقطنيه ، وإن كان خيال ..


....

أيٌ الأزهارِ أنتِ ...خريفية مُتفتحة ..!

انتظر...


رافعة كفي للروح الآسرة لمُتصفحها..
موفقة مُبلغة مناكِ
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

نُون (11-23-2010)

----------


## الفجر 110

يا " نون " نفذت كل كلمات الشكر والاعجاب وما نفذت كلمات غربتكِ  
فالى متى هذه الغربة ,والى متى هرولتنا وراءها اما آنى لها من افول , لقد سرقت احرف حكايتك  

موطني الى غربتكم حتى بتنا نحن الغرباء . رفقاً بنا رفقاً يا "نون" ما  
عادت ارواحنا تطيق الغربة والاغتراب. 
تقبلي غربتي في وطني .

----------

نُون (11-23-2010)

----------


## نُون

*يَاسمين 
لا أذاقَكِ اللهُ أوْجَاعها !
عَزيزَة* 


*دَمعَة
النَّقاء سَاكنٌ بَيْن ضِلعيكِ .
أكَاليل* 


*صَانعَ الخُبز 
استَميحُ أوْطَانكُم الدافِئَة عُذرًا إنْ أغرَاها وَجَعُ غُربتي !
لِـ طُهركَ*

----------


## نُون

*تَابع* 


*شعُوري اليَوم بِالانتمَاء لأسرتِي بَعد غيابِ عَامٍ وَ نِصف كَفيلٌ بإصَابة مفَاصلي بِالخَدر ؛ لِفرط الفرَح وَ الشَّوق وَ الخَوف رُبما .. أسلمتُ عَيني سَقف غُرفتي ؛ وَ الذاكرَة عرُوس تنشرُ علَى جَسدها* *ثوبًا أبيَض** .. تَزفهَا الطَفولة بِعينٍ تَقطر حنينًا وَ لهفَة ؛ فيهَا كُنت أغَنِّي بِنشَاز غَريب غَيضًا بِأخِي رضَا وَ هُوَ نَائم ، وَ فِيها كَانت أمِّي تحكِي عَن مَدائنٍ فَاضلَة كَثيرَة ، وَ فيهَا كُنت مُراسلَة أنقلُ الرسَائل مِنْ فَم رضَا وَ ألقِي بِهَا علَى فُؤادِ فاتِن ، وَ فيهَا* *ثلاثة وَ عشرون** عيدًا بعدَد سِنين عمرِي ؛ وَ هذهِ الذكرَى الوَحيدَة التي تقَاسَمها الوَطَن وَ الغُربَة ، وَ فيهَا كانَ أبِي قدْ ألتحق بِركبِ الأحيَاء الـ يُرزقُون وَ تركَنا نَنهل مِنْ غَيْم كُتبه ، وَ فيهَا يَـا علي سألتُ أمِّي ليلةً عَنْ أبِي فقالَت :*
*-* *هُوَ نجْمٌ مُعلَّق علَى هَامِ السمَاء يَرعانَا وَ يُزينهَا ..*
*كُنت فِي الثامنَة حينَ صَرختُ بوجههَا ؛ لِحرَارةِ فقدِه :* 
*-* *لِمَاذا أقترَب إذًا مِنَّا ؛ قبَّلنا عَانقنَا رَاقصنَا بَكَى مَعنَا وَ غنَّى لَنا ثُمَّ ابتعَد !* 
*فتَحتُ دُرجًا بجَانبِي أخرجتُ منهُ صُورةً لِوالدي قبَّلت عينَيه وَ حَدثته : " أتُصدقُ يَا أبي أنَّ قلبِي اليَوم هبطَ قبل جسَدي ؛ بعدَ أنْ اضطرَبَت بعَيني صُورةً نائمَة لوَطَني ، وَ التحَمت روحِي برُوحكَ ؛ لاقترَابِ المَسافَات بَيننَا ، وَ استقَرَّ بِمسمَعي دُعَاء الصبَاح المنبَعث مِن راديُو وَالدتي ، وَ أنعشَ حُنجرتِي عِطر التُوت الْـ يَعشقَهُ فِيَّ علي ! وَ أنِّي أكَادُ انفجِرُ شَوقًا لِـ رَائحَة طين طفلتي .. أتُصدق بأنَّ حُسْن كَانت قابضَة علَى كَفي كَطفلٍ يخشَى قطْفه مِنْ جنَّة وَالديه ؛ مَعَ أنَّ روحَها قبل الهبُوط كَانت أكثرَ انتعَاشًا مِنْ روحِي ! ثُمَّ افترقنَا يَا أبِي بَعد أنْ كَانَ بانتظَاري أخِي رضَا وَ بانتظَار حُسْن وَالدها ؛ لتكمِل كِلتانَا هيكَل عَائلتها بِانضمَامهَا إلَيه " . أغرَقني النُعاس ، غَفَت عَيني وَ علَى صَدري تَرقد صُورةَ وَالدي .. خلفَ الصُورة وَ بخطٍ طفُولي ؛ استفهَام يَعُود للصَّف السَادس ابتدَائي ؛ يَوم تَخرجي بِالذات :* 

*-* *لِمَ سَرقتكَ السمَاء زينةً لَها وَ بَقيتُ أنَا لا شَيْء يُزينني ؟.* 




*كَيف تبْدُو جنتكم يَـا علي ؟*

----------

الفجر 110 (11-24-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (11-26-2010)

----------


## الفجر 110

اشهد أن عيناي قد اغرورقتا بالدموع , لن افشي لك السبب يا "نون" لاشك انك تعرفينه  
والجميل انني عندما كنت اقلّب الكلمات بين اسطر حكايتك كنت استمع لى دعاء الصباح  
فتخيلت " مدياع " امك وكأني اعيش معكم فرداً من غربتك ولذا قررت الليلة ان اقلب  
اطراف السماء باحثاً عن نجمك اللمع كي اشكيه غربتك ووحدتك التي اورثتينا اياها . 
سلاماً على كل نجوم السماء التي ترعانا . 
الف تحية

----------

نُون (11-25-2010)

----------


## نُون

*صَانِع الخُبز 
صُدفة لا تُنسَى علَى عَاتقِ ذاكرتي إذًًا =)**
انحناءَة*

----------


## نُون

*تَابِع* 


*ثلاثة أشهُر عَبَرتْ أمَامي عَبُور السَحَاب .. وَ حتى اليَوم متاحٌ لِي شَهرٌ أخير بِـ قُربكم يَـا علي ، وَ حتَّى الأمْس لَمْ تَجرُؤ قدَمي علَى وِطْء جنتنا الصغيرَة ؛ أدرتُ مقبَض البَاب مرتينْ وَ فِي الثالثة وَلجتُ إليْهَا ولُوجًا غريبًا يَشبهُ ولُوج اللصُوص ، أغْمضتُ عَيني وَ خلعْتُ حِذائي لِـ أغرقَ كُلِّي .. علي ؛ اشعُر بِـ ارتعَاشِ الدمْع فِي عَيني قبلَ فتحِهَا وَ حينَ فتحتُها وَجدتُ فَوق رأسي سَحابة حُلم لَم يَكتمل ؛ لا زَالتْ تُغني .. أتذكرُ آخِرَ أحلامي يَـا علي ؟ أنْ تُغادِر ضَبَاب المُستشفَى وَ تأتي معِي نَحتسِي تُفاحًا تحْتَ أشْجَارِ الجنَّة !. قصدتُ صنُدوق ذكريَاتي الأبْيض فورًا بَعْد أنْ انتَزعتُ قلبي مِنْ جَسدي وَ وضعتهُ جَانبًا ؛ كَيْ لا أزدَاد ضَعفًا كَمَا قبل فَـ سَقطَت ينَابيع دَمعي فقيرَةً مِنَ النَّوْح وَ النشيج ، أوَّل الذِّي التَقطتهُ عَيني وَ قبَضتْ علَيْه كَفي ؛ بروَاز صُورةٍ نمَتْ علَى عُشْبه أزْهَارَ جنتنا يَـا علي ؛ علي ! أربَعة أعوَامٍ كَفيلَة بِذوبَانِ أضلُعي شَوقًا أكثر ، عِشقًا أكبَر ، فرَاغًا أسْوَد ! أشتَاقكَ جدًا يَـا علي .. جدًا وَ أنتَ تعلَمُ كَمْ أكْرَه هذهِ الـ جدًا ! ؛ لِـ أنَّها لا تكَفيني ، لا تسعُ شَوقِي ، لا تُعبِّر عنْه ، لا تَحملُ جُزءً مِنه ، وَ أنِّي كُلما احتضنتُكَ إلَى صدْري آلمنِي ضِلعِي الأيْسَر وَ شَيئًا خَلْفه ارتَعش ؛ كَـ لَقيطٍ أجْهضتْ وَالدتهُ بِرفقتهِ أمُومتَها !. اعتكفتُ جنتنا محرَابًا وَ بكيتُ لِـ أجلِكَ يَـا علي كَثيرًا كَثيرًا ؛ لِـ أنَّ كُل الأشيَاء الـ تَسكُنني بِغيابكَ انحنتْ ذبُولًا ؛ كَـ أمَانيَّ وَ روحِي العَجُوز وَ طفلتنَا المسكينَة .* 



*ارْزقُني نسيَانًا يَـا علي !*

----------

الفجر 110 (11-25-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (11-26-2010)

----------


## الفجر 110

في اعتقادي إن أكبر نجاحاً للحكاية أو القصة أو الرواية  
هو ما يستطيع الكاتب أو يعّيش القارىء فيما يكتبه  
بل حتى يسيطرعليه ويجعله يهيم ضائعاً بين السطور لجمالية ما يكتب 
 وهذا ما فعلته بنا الاستاذة الكاتبة " نون " 
لك انقيادنا نحو حروفك  
تقبلي مسيرنا  
تحياتنا

----------

نُون (11-26-2010)

----------


## أوراق الياسمين

احترقت شوقا لتأخري عن قراءة سطورك المشوقة

ذابت مهجتي وانا اعيش مع بطلنا الحزين

آه اشعر بانه يتألم من ذكراه اكثر من غربته

اقسم بالغربة اني لن اتأخر في انتظار الباقي

بشوق

----------

نُون (11-26-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


لم يبقى سوى صورة مُبروزة ..! مُعلقة بجدراننا ..تُفجر دمعها ينبوعاً ...!!
ومني ...! لم يبقى سوى ذاكرة عمياء ..لاترى سواه....


........


يمتصني ألم..
وشوقٌ مُتخمٌ لصوت الحنان المُسجى بقلبه...
إحساسي يمخض يانون..
فيلد دموعاً حارقة ...
سأرحل كي لاألهب مُتصفحك ..كي لاأُؤذيه أكثر ...

......
نُون ...تمتطين مُدن السماء فتصبغكِ بياضاً فوق بياضك...
أُتابع وأُصغي لصوتكِ بعمق...
موفقة مُبلغة كل المنى يافاتنة الحرف..
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

نُون (11-26-2010)

----------


## نُون

*صَانِع الخُبز 
ألفُ سَلامٍ وَ رَحمَة علَى أروَاحكُم "*

*مَدائن* 

*يَاسمين 
أحرَقني لَهيبُ شَوقكِ "*

*زنَابق* 

*دَمعَة 
سُبحَـانَ أبجَديتكِ حِينَ تَنزف !*

*عَبَق*

----------


## نُون

*تَابِع*






*يَـا الله .. كَيف لِـ الأشهُر الأربَعة أنْ تمرَّ مِنْ فوقِنَا مَرَّ السَحاب !. مَلئتْ وَالدتي صَحنَ غَدائي بجَميعِ أصنَافِ الطعَام الموجُود .. ابتسمتُ ؛ لِـ صحني لأنهُ الطَبق الأخير العَبِق بِأنفَاسِ أمِّي قبل إقلاعِي ، وَ لِـ سكُون وَالدتي وَ نظرَة الحُزن ؛ خَوف حَضُور الودَاع وَ خَوض الفرَاق ، وَ لِـ مُحيا رضَا الهَادئ وَ أحَاديثه المرحَة ؛ مُحاولة طَرد شَبح الغُربَة مِنْ أوسَاطنَا ، وَ لِـ أمُومة فاتِن وَ شَقاوَة أحمَد الذِّي كَانَ يَعبثُ بِـ سِلسَالِ وَالدته . أشرتُ علَى فاتِن أنْ تُناولني إيَّاه حتَّى أغْرسَ آخِرَ ضِحكة لَهُ فِي محجَري ؛ استقبِلُ بِهَا الغُربَة .* 
*إنَّهُ اليَوم الأخير وَ المشْهَد الأخير لي بِـ قُربكم يَـا علي .. أتيتُك الآن وَاضعةً كَفًا علَى لحْدك وَ كَفًا علَى لحْدِ طفلتنَا ؛ نَسترد معًا بَعْضَ الذِّي اعتَرانَا وَ غَادرنَا ؛ أذكُرني جِئتُكَ وَ أنتَ علَى لَحدٍ أبْيض تُصَارع سَريان الخَبيث فِي جسَدك وَ سِلاحُكَ ابتسَامتك ؛ ابتسَامتكَ التِّي أضناهَا الخَريف فَـ فطرَّتْ قلبِي اصفِرارًا .. ابتَسمتُ أوَاري حَسرةً بِجدارِ عَيني وَ قبلَ أنْ أسألكَ عَنْ حالكَ اليَوم أجَبتني : أنَا بخَير اليَوم شُكرًا لله ؛ وَ أنتَ تعلَم وَ أنَا أعلَم بأنَّك لسْتَ كذلك .*
*كُنا صَامتين وَ وَحدَها الأجْهزَة الملعُونَة بِـ الفقْد حَولنَا تضْطِرب ، قطَفَتْ عَينَك الصمْت الـ تَرتديه عَيني وَ سَألتَ عَنْ الذِّي تُخبئهُ عَيني عنك فَـ اقشَعرَّ حُزني وَ تبدَد فَرحًا وَ نَطقت : علي أنَا حَـامل . ضَممتني إلَى صَدرك بقُوَّةٍ رغْم ضَعفك ! وَ صرْتَ تضْحَك كَـ الأطْفال ، وَ تبكِي كَـ المَلائكَة ، وَ تُغني وَاضعًا كفك بِمصلهِ على بَطني : " يلا تنَام نَورَس يلا يجيها النوم يلا تحب الصلاة يلا تحب الصوم يلا تجيها العافية كل يوم بيوم " . . إيـه مرَّ علَى رَحيلكَ شَهرانِ فقَط يَـا علي لَمْ تُطِق طِفلتكَ فِرَاقك خِلالهما ؛ فَـ هَوتْ منْ حَدائقي الخَاوية فَصلًا خَريفيًّا ، ذَاتَ الأربَعة أشهُر يَـا علي قطَّعتْ قلْبي حُزنًا عَلينَا نحنُ الثلاثة ؛ لَمْ يبقَى أحَدنا لِـ الآخَر !.*
*رزقتني وطنًا يَـا علي لِـ عامٍ فَقط ثم استقال ، وَ رزقتني طِفلتي أمُومَة أرْبعةِ أشهُر ثم ذبُلتْ ، وَ رزقتمُوني كلاكمَا حِدَاديْن وَ أنَا رَبيعًا لَمْ يتَجاوز بَعد العقد الثانِّي .* 



*سَـ تشتَاقني يَـا علي ؟* 
*وَ أنتِ يَـا نَورَس ؛ سَـ تشتَاقينَ أمكِ ؟!*

----------

دمعة على السطور (11-27-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


للذكرى مصقلة ..
تنحتُ تماثيلنا ، لنُعلقها بقلوبنا الثكلى ..

........

أُجهش الحسُ مني ...،،
حسكِ التصويري فارِه ..يُذهلني مع كل همسة ..
اتقمصُ كل شخصية ٍ وأُحاكيها وَ قراءتي إياكِ ..
وكأنني أجدني أحد أبطالكِ ..،، بل وفي كل أبطالكِ أجدني..

نون..
لم أزل أتنفسُ حرفك...
ولم يزل حرفي بحضرتكِ مبحوح..
مُتابعة بشغف..
ياسمين أبيض ، أهبكيه..

.....

موفقة حبيبة
دمتِ بعين الاله..

----------

نُون (11-27-2010), 

الفجر 110 (11-27-2010)

----------


## الفجر 110

يا حروف نون الناطقة نفحات حزن ووجدان انطقينا صبرَ 

واحريقينا في كل معاني الوله الى الاحبة المسافرين نحو النور 
انا يا نون حقيقة لا أعلم هل اخذتني حروفك نحو ما رسمتي من مشهد  
أم أن ريشتك المبدعة قد رسمت المشهد امام عيوني فبدت صورة منه  
لكني على علم أني محترق بداخل جمر حكاياك المدهشة فاجو أن يفوح طيباً وعطرَ 
" لقد إنكسر خاطري لنكسار خاطرها "

----------

نُون (11-27-2010)

----------


## نُون

*دمعَة 
شرَفُ أنْ تكُوني أحَدَ أبطَالي =)* 

*ألفُ أهلًا* 

*صَانعَ الخُبز
يَكفي أنْ ترسَخَ مشَاهد حِكايتي بِـ عَيْنِ ذاكرتكَ* 
*لا كَسَر اللهُ لكَ خَاطِر* 
*زنَابق*

----------


## نُون

*تَابِع*  


*غَابَ عَنْ عَيني الوَطَن ! حتَّى آخِر صُورة التقطتهَا عَيني لَه ؛ شَارفَت علَى المَغيب لِفرطِ النعَاس ! غَفَتْ عَيني وَ بكفي أحتَضِنُ حُفنَة التُراب الممزوجِ بِـ رائحتك يَـا علي وَ رائحَة طفلتنَا نَورَس . أفقتُ مِنْ رُقادي علَى صَوتِ فَيرُوز الذِّي كَانَ يَصدح برفقَةِ صَوت حُسْن الذِّي كَانَ يُتمتِم ، قصدتُ مرآتِي ؛ لأبتسمَ بِـ وَجهِ الغُربة التِّي تَفتقتْ بنَاظري ، وَ أخلَدتْ سُورَة حنينٍ صبتهَا وَالدتي بِطبلَة أذني قبلَ الرحيل . خرجتُ منْ غُرفتي بِاتجَاه المَطبَخ بَعد أنْ دَاعبت أنفي رَائحة الطعَام الذِّي أعدته حُسْن ، وَ التِّي سَمحتْ لِي بتناوله مَعها بَعد مُناوشاتٍ طويلَة !. خَرجنَا بَعدها لِشرَاء بَعض الحَاجيَات وَ عُدنا لِـ تكرِيس كُل طَاقتنَا فِي تَنظيفِ الشَّقة وَ إزَاحَة الغُبار ، كُنا نضحَك كَـ الأطفَال يَـا علي وَ كَان صَدى ضَحكاتكَ يرنُّ بحُجرَة أذني فِي غَمرَة التعَب ، كُنَّا نحكِي كَثيرًا عَنْ آخِر مَشاهد الوَطن وَ أوَّل مَشاهد الغُربة . مَضَى الأسبُوع الأوَّل بِرتابةٍ وَ ملَل ، وَ الذِّي كَانَ يُهون أمرَ الغُربَة رُغم اعتيَادنَا بَعضنَا هُو أنَّها السنَة الأخيرَة لنَا فيهَا .*  




*كَيف أنتَ يَـا علي ؟*

----------

الفجر 110 (11-28-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (11-28-2010)

----------


## نُون

*تَابِع* 


*اشتَقتُ ضَجيج الجَامعَة جدًا ، أبْحرتُ وَ حُسْن وَ بَقية المُغتربين في هُوَّةٍ عَميقة منَ الأحَاديث التِّي تُوجِّت بِسم الوَطَن . فِي مَوضِع هوتنَا* *غَافلني** هَاتفِي وَ سَقط أرضًا ؛ كُنت بِصَددِ رَفعِه إلاَّ أنَّ قدَمًا قصَمتْ ظهرَه ، رَفعتُ رَأسي بِابتسَام وَ يَأس أنْظر صَاحبَها !.. ؛ شعَرتُ بِـ الكَوْن قدْ خَلا منْ كُل شَيْء عَدَايَ وَ عَداكَ يَـا علي وَ عَداه ، شَعرتُ بِـ عَصفٍ مُريع أودَى بِـ تَشويهِ صَدري ، شَعرتُ بِـ كَوْنٍ منَ الأسَى .. الشَوق ؛ قدْ تَكوَّم بِـ حَدقتي ، تلَوَّن بِـ عَيني الوَطَن وَ اقشَعرَّتْ الغُربَة وَ انتَفضتْ رَائحَة يَاسمينٍ أبْيض بِـ أنفِي .. يـَا الله !*
*-* *عُذرًا آنِسَـتي ، عُذرًا !*
*-* *.....*
*-* *أمْهلِيني وَقتًا لِـ إصْلاحِه أوْ تَعويضَه* 
*-* *لا* 
*-* *أنَا حَقًا آسِف !*
*-* *لا .. لا عَليك* 
*-* *وَ لكِنْ .. !*
*-* *لا بَأسْ يَا سَيدي ؛ الأمر لا يَستحِق =)* 
*انسَحبتُ مِنَ الجَامعَة .. تَعللتُ بِـ مَغصٍ فِي بَطني وَ عُدت بِلا حُسْن بِلا رُوح بِلا شعُور ؛ شَيْءٌ مَا أجبَرني علَى الانسِحَاب ! لَمْ استطِعْ الصَمود أكثر ! علي .. لمَ ؟ أيَكون الشَبهُ الأربَعون لك ؟ لمَ هذَا الشَبهُ يزُور غفلَتي ؟ غُربتي ! وَ لمَ هذَا الشَبه يتملكُ شَخصكَ وَ عَينكَ وَ ثغركَ وَ صَدرك ؟! لمَ ؟.*  




*لِمَ تُعذبني يَـا علي ؟*

----------

الفجر 110 (11-28-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (11-28-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
صباحكِ وطن يُشبهكْ ،،

نشقُ الحزن بعد أن نتقاسمهُ بالمناصفة نحنُ وراحلونا ..!


وأنتِ ياروائيتي الفاتنة ..
تنسجين الغربة وطن ...!
تعقدين على طرفِ كُمّهِ أزرار الشوق المقبورة بمحجركِ الحزين ..





نُون..
أغرقيني أكثر.. :rose: 

موفقة حبيبة قلبي
دمتِ بعين الاله

----------

نُون (11-28-2010), 

الفجر 110 (11-28-2010)

----------


## الفجر 110

كأنها بارقة أمل تغذي الجياع في غربتهم الصعبة  
ولعلها ياسمينة فتحت الطريق لهم نحو فردوس الجنان  
ارجو لها ذلك ا ..... 
يا " نون " 
ما زلنا ركوعاً في صلاة الغربة ننتظر الذكر للرفع حتى نهوي للسجود .

تقبلي صلاتي .

----------

نُون (11-28-2010)

----------


## نُون

*دمعَة عَزيزة 
نحنُ لا نَعيشُ وَ رَاحلونَـا فِي البَعيد !* 

*وَطني أنتُم* 

*صَانعَ الخُبز 
يُؤلمني أنْ أزرَع فِي أعيُنكم أمَلًا قَدْ لا يُولد !*

*جَعلكَ اللهُ منَ الخَاشعين*

----------


## نُون

*تَابِع*


*عُدتُ الشقَّة وَ ضيقٌ عَسير جَاثمٌ فوق صَدري وَ دمعٌ قابعٌ خلفَ قُضبانِ عَيني ، عَادتْ حُسْن بَعد سَاعتين منْ عَوْدي ، حاولتُ لَوْ اكْتسي ردَاء الرَّاحة لِـ يُخفي مَا بي منْ أوْجَاع ، صَارعتُ الدمُوع بِـ عَيني لكنهَا فرَّتْ منْ يَد سَجانها ؛ وَجدتني بِـ حُضن حُسْن وَ حُسْن تُصغِي لِـ شَهقاتِ بُكائي وَ ذكرِي علي وَ طفلَتي نَورَس وَ أبِي وَ شَوقِي المُبَضِّع رُوحي إليْهم وَ أسبَاب غُربتي . كُنت أبكِي وَ أبكي حتَّى أعَادني بُكائي لِـ يَومِ حِدادي الأسْوَد علَيك وَ أنَا بِـ نفْسِ الحُضْن وَ نفسِ الحُرقة ، أعَادني لِـ السَّحَر الذِّي كُنتُ أصلي لله فيهِ بِـ جَوف اللَّيل وَ كُنت أندِبُ بَاب الحَوائجِ مُوسى وَ كُنت أتحَاشَى النظَّر إلَى شَبح المَوت الخَاطِف أمامِي خَوف حينه .. وَ أنتَ عنِّي بَعيد ؛ انتظَرتُ البَزُوغ وَ قلبِي مقبُوض علَى غَير العَادَة ! أيقظتُ أخِي رضَا علَى عَجل .. قصدتُكَ ؛ وَ لَم أجِدك بِذاتِ الغُرفَة الْـ غَدَتْ خَالية منْك ! شَعرتُ بانهِيَارٍ فِي أركَاني ، كِدت أسقُط أرضًا لَولا ذرَاع رِضَا حَولي .. أخَذني إلَيك فِي جناحٍ بَارد ؛ أطرَافَه تَرتَعشُ خَيْبة ، دخلتَهُ فَـ ارتَمى علَى صَدري الضيق ، وَ حُبسَ عَنْ رئتي الهَوَاء ، وَ ارتَدتْ عَيني الغَسَق ، لَمحتُ لافتةً كُتب عليْهَا " العِنَاية الفَائقة " ثُم لمحْتُ " شَبح جسدكَ النحيل " وَصلتُ إليك وَ جُلَّ هَمي أنْ ارتَمي بِـ وَطنِ صَدركَ قبلَ أنْ أُنفَى منْه .. سَقطتُ فوقكَ أنحَب وَ أبكِي بِلا صَوتٍ أوْ نَغَم ، نَظرتَ إليَّ .. كَانتْ ابتسَامتكَ طَفيفَة وَ وجعكَ عَميق ؛ عَميق جدًا يَـا علي . كانتْ كَفك تَتحسسُ أجْزَاء وَجهِي ، نطقْتَ بصعُوبَة : إلهَام حَبيبتي لا زلتِ صَغيرَة ؛ كُونِي صَبرًا ، كُونِي حَياةً ، كُونِي ضَوْءً .. وَ لا تَكونِي جَزعًا أوْ موتًا أوْ عتمَة .. لِـ أجلِ هذَا المُسْجَى أمَامكِ ، لِـ أجلِ عَامنَا الوَحيد الذِّي احتَفلَ بنَا ، لِـ أجلِ – وَ ابتَسمتَ حُزنًا – طِفلتنَا الصغيرَة ؛ أُريدَها أُنثى يَا إلهَام ..؛ كَـ مِثلُكِ ! وَ رَحلْت أبدًا عنِّي ؛ مسَحتُ دَمعي أغمَضتُ جفنيكَ وَ قبَّلتُك اثني عَشَر قُبلَة بِـ عَدَدِ شُهُور عَامنَا الأوَّل وَ الأخير حتَّى فَقدتُ الشعُورَ بِـ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ..! عَدَاك .*




*يُؤلمني أنْ احتَاج صَدركَ يَـا علي فَلا أجِدَه !*

----------

الفجر 110 (11-30-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (11-29-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
ناصعة الوفاء (إلهام) ..

ذكرياتٌ تخرمُ صدر الإحساس..!
ونيفاً وسبعين وجع تُكابد .!

.......

ضيقٌ عُضال ألمّ بقارءتك يانُون..
انتظر ..
انتظر ياساحرة المنطق...!
انتظر وشعوري يصيخُكِ بـِدهشة ، بإعجاب  ...!
انتظر وَ ألِـفـُكِ بتحفة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..



موفقة حبيبة
دمتِ بعين الله..

----------

نُون (11-29-2010)

----------


## نُون

*دمعَة* 
*بَاعَدَ الله بينكِ وَ الألَم !*
*بَرَكاتُ دُعائكِ لا تنقطِع ؛ بِـ باسْمِ الآل*
*مَدَائِن*

----------


## نُون

*تَابِع*




*مَضَى نصف العَام الأخير علَى نصفِ خَير .. ؛ لِـ أسبَابٍ كَثيرَة منهَا عِبْء الدراسَة وَ متطلبات التَخصُص ، أجْهدني نصفُ هذا العَام وَ صِرتُ أخَاف النصف الآخَر مَا لَم اجتَهد . ذَا مَساء قرَابة العَاشرَة كُنت احتَسي كُوبَ قهوَة وَ أتصفح كتَاب ؛ فَـ انضمتْ إلَيَّ حُسْن بِـ ابتهَاجٍ وَ حَكَتْ أنَّها صَادفتْ صبَاح وَ هِي زَميلَة المَرحلتين الابتدَائية وَ المتوسِطَة فِي السُوبر مَاركت القَريب منَّا وَ تحدثا طَويلًا عَنْ انقِطَاعِ أخبَارها وَ ذلِكَ بِـ سَببِ انتقَال عَائلتهَا منْ مَدينتنا إلى مَدينة أخرَى تبعًا لعَملِ وَالدها ثُم أنَّ ترَاكُم السنين فَوق بَعْضها كَفيلٌ بِـ انشغَال أصحَابها عَنْ الحنين .* 
*صَارتْ حُسْن تحكِي كَثيرًا عَنْ مُعانَاةِ صبَاح فِي مُحاولَة تكوين رفقة تَشبهنَا وَ عَنْ شَوقها إيَّانَا وَ أنَّها تُريدُ أنْ تجتمعَ بنَا مَا دَامتْ الغُربَة قدْ جَمعتنَا منْ جَديد . بَاب صبَاح فتَح عليَّ وَ حُسْن أبوَاب الصفُوف فَوجَدنَا أنفُسنَا خَلف المقاعِد الدرَاسية ، وَ حَكَايا طُفولَةٍ شَقية تقَاسمنَاها . لَيتنَا مَا كَبرنَا ! أوْ لَيت الزمَان توقفَ عندنَا يُبكينَا وَ يُضحكنَا ؛ وَ يَكتب لنَا رحيلًا وَاحدًا ؛ وَاحدًا يَـا علي .* 
*يقُولونَ أنَّ المَاضِي رَمَاد ، وَ الذكرَيات دُخَان ، وَ أنَّ الفِتنة بَين الرمَادِ وَ الدُخَان خَامِدة . يقُولون أيضًا أنَّ الله يَخلق مِنَ الشبَهِ أرْبعين وَ كُلّ أرْبعين متبُوع بِتسعَةٍ وَ ثلاثين ؛ فقَط أربَعينكَ يَا علي لا تَابعَ لَه وَ لَمْ أرَى منْهُ سِوى وَاحِدًا ...! هُوَ أنتَ وَ كَفى ؛ حتَّى الأيَام التِّي صَار يَزُورني فيها طَيفكَ كَـ يَوم سَألتك " مَنْ يَكُون يَـا علي ؟ " ؛ اليَوْم علمتُه حينَ كَانَ مَوعد زيَارتنَا لِـ صبَاح ؛ الزيَارة التِّي زرعت بِـ فَمي دهشَة وَ زَارَ عَيني ظمَأ ؛ ظمَأ ناحيتكَ يَـا علي ، نَاحية ملاكي نَورَس .*




*قلبي مَوجُوع يَـا علي !*

----------

الفجر 110 (11-30-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (11-30-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

أشرُدُ كثيراً بتصويركِ الـ يزحفُ بي إلى حيثُ تهيجُ العاطفة ..


براءة >>اشتقتهُ فتلوته..
ياجمالكِ قطر الندى ..
من علمكِ الوجع..!


انتظرك...مُتوسدة كتف الحلم 
(أُمنية :أن تكون إلهامكِ بخير)

موفقة غالية..
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أوراق الياسمين

ادمنت الوطن على يديك الطاهرة
احسستها قد الهبت مشاعري اتجاه عالمي
فاخذت اتحسس جمال كل شي فيه وطن

بعيده عن ضجر المواطنة الضعيفة

بين يديك عشقت موطني

دمت لنا يا رفيقتي

----------


## الفجر 110

اليوم قررت أن انضم الى مجموعتك الشمسية يا " نون "  
وادعي لنفسي كوكب صغير ( فقط حتى اسير في فلككم الدوار) قد اخذ موقعه في قطاعه الناقص منجذب نحن الشمس في دورانه  
وهذا يكفيه عبء اللحاق في مسيره اذ جذب الشمس قد سيطر عليه  
كوكب يدور حول نفسه الف مرة قبل دورانه حول الشمس ليكوّن الف يوم في سنته 

لذا سانتظر وأُراقب طلوع الفجر واشراق الشمس وغروبها كل يوم  

لنون نحن جميعا دائرون

----------


## نُون

*دمعَة 
تشتاقُكِ الجَنة وَ مَـا فيها .*

*أكاليل* 

*يَـاسمين 
وَ أدمَنتُ احْتِرَاق شَوقكِ لـ بَقايَا حِكايتي*

*مَدائن* 

*صَانِع الخُبز
مَـا أشهَى خُبزك !*

*انحِنَـاءَة*

----------


## نُون

*تَابِع* 




*استقبلتنَا صبَاح بِوجهٍ يَشِّع شَوق وَ عَين تقطِرُ لَهفة وَ قلب طفلَة ، رُؤيتي صبَاح يَومها أعَادتْ كُل شَيء فِيَّ لِـ طفُولته . قطَع حَديثهَا الذِّي قالتْ فيه أنَّها اغتَربَت صَغيرَة لِـ كِفاحِ وَالدها وَ اغتَربَت كَبيرَة لِـ طمُوحِ زَوجهَا ؛ بُكاء طِفلٍ صَغير هرَعتْ لِـ إحضَارِه .. وَ بعيني وَ عَين حُسْن استفهَام ، خَرجتْ إلينَا ضَاحكَة وَ طفلَةً صَغيرَة تتوسَّدُ صَدرها قائلَة : مُفاجَأتي لكُم " طفلَتي سَمَا " .. أجلَستهَا بِـ حُضني فَورًا وَ الصغيرَة ملاكٌ يَبتسِم بِوجهي ، لا ادري يَـا علي لِمَ حَضَر الدمعُ بِـ عَيني فابتسمتُ أوَاريه ، لا ادري يَـا علي لِمَ شُحِنَ صَدري بِـ شعُور الأمهَات ، لا ادري يَـا علي لِمَ صُورَة سَمَا تشبَهُ صُورَة طفلتنَا نَورَس الـ موشُوم بِهَا بيَاض عَيني . مَرَّ الوقت سريعًا هممنَا بِـ النهُوض لكن دَهشةً أخرَى ألجَمتْ فَرائصي وَ كَادتْ تفضَحني حين صَافح وجهِي وَجه جَلال زَوج صبَاح - كَان هُو يَـا علي مَنْ اصطَدمتْ بِوجهه زفرَاتي ! وَ هُو مَنْ قصَم ظَهر هَاتفي يَومًا ! وَ هُو مَنْ رتبَ أوْجاع غُربتي وجعًا وجعًا .. وَ هُو مَنْ كُنت استشفِي فِي غيابكَ بِـ رُؤيته ظنًا منِّي بِـ بَعثكَ مِنْ جَديد ! – ألقَى التحيَّة فَـ رَددنا السَلام ثُم استلمَتْ صبَاح الحَديث لِـ أجلِ التعريف بنَا وَ قدْ ذكَر بِـ دَورهِ حَادثة هَاتفي المَصعُوق تحت قدمه وَ تعَجب الجَميع لِـ الصُدف كَيف يَخلقهَا الله ؛ كُل هَذا وَ أنَا بَعيدًا عنهُم . لُذتُ إلَيك يَـا علي سَريعًا .. تغتَالني أضْواء الشارِع وَ ظلِّي يَبكي علَى الرَّصيف وَ الرَّصيفُ ينظرني شَفقة ؛ انَبشُ بِـ رمشي السَماء ، انهشُ جَسَد الأرض ، أعِدُّ أيَّامي القَصيرة معك ، أتمنَّاكَ هنَا يَـا علي ؛ مَعي .* 
*دَخلتُ الشقَّة وَ حُسْن وَ الصمتُ ثالثنَا ؛ قصدتُ شُرفَة غُرفتي متسربلَة بِغطاءٍ صُوفي وَ بَعد مُضي سَاعَة وَافتني حُسْن ؛ اجتمعنَا علَى صَمت وَ غَرقنَا فِي صَمت وَ وحدَها شُرفات الحنين تَقلُّ قلُوبنَا ناحيتك . احتَضنتني بَعدَ طُول صَمت وَ بَكَتْ .. لَمْ تُفصِح لِي عَنْ سَببِ بُكَائها لكني أعلمُها جَيدًا كَما تعلمني ، سَببُ بُكائها هيئة جَلال الْـ تَشبَهُ هَيئتك ؛ هيئتهُ التِّي جَعلتْ حُسْن تضطَرِب خَوفًا علَى قلبي ، وَ جَعلتني اضطَرِب خَوفًا عليكَ بَيْن أضلُعي .* 




*علي قلْ لِي :*
*أيَستحقُّ قلبي هذَا كُله ؟*

----------

أُخرىْ (12-02-2010), 

الفجر 110 (12-01-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (12-02-2010)

----------


## الفجر 110

وأنا أيضاً أصرخ يا " علي " 
لك سبحة من ياقوت أحمر

----------

نُون (12-01-2010)

----------


## نُون

*لَكَ يَـا أخْ*
 :rose:

----------

الفجر 110 (12-05-2010)

----------


## نُون

*تَابِع*



*مضَتْ الأيَّام تلوَ الأيَّام ، مرَّتْ الشهُور تجرُّ الشهُور ، انتهتْ أعَوام الدراسَة ، وَ أتى آخر أيَّام الغُربَة يتمطَّى كَانتْ خطواتنَا الأخيرَة علَى أرضِه ثقيلَة جدًا وَ النبْضُ يَرتجف وَ دَمعٌ بِـ عَيني وَ حُسْن آيلْ لِـ السقُوط .* 
*وفدنَا لِـ الوَطَن سَحَرًا فكَانَ أوَّل مَنْ ضمنَا إلَى صَدره ..* 
*عُدتُ إلَى الوَطَن بِـ رُوحٍ أخرَى ،* 
*عُدتُ إلَى أمِّي طفلَةً أخرَى ،* 
*عُدتُ إلَى أبي أمنية ارتسمتْ علَى شفتيهِ يومًا ،* 
*عُدتُ إليكَ يَـا حَبيبي علي بِـ فرَحٍ أهدتكَ إيَّاهُ الغُربة ؛ فَـ مَخَاضهَا أنجَب يَوم تَخرجي الْـ كُنت تتمنَّاه وَ لَم تكن منْ حَاضريه وَ مسَافاتها أهدتكَ شَهادةً تقرُّ بِهَا عَينك بِـ إلهَام،* 
*عُدتُ إلَى ملاكي نَورَس أمًا تُجيد تَطبيب جرَاحها وَ سَدّ ثقوب قلبها مِنْ أجلكم جَميعًا ،* 
*عُدتُ وَ قدْ وَفيت بِـ كُلَّ الذِّي قطعتهُ علَى نفسي أيَّام رَحيلكم =)* 






*نقصِدُ الغُربَة هربًا منْ أوجَاعِ الوَطَن* 
*وَ أروَاحنا حُبلى بِـ أجِنَّته !.* 






*- تَمَّتْ -*
*نُون*

----------

أُخرىْ (12-02-2010), 

الفجر 110 (12-02-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (12-02-2010)

----------


## أوراق الياسمين

*بالرغم من نهايتها الجميلة*
*الا انني تمنيت الا تنتهي*

*كررت قراءة الجزء الاخير مرة تلو مرة*
*عسى ان تمل عيني منها*
*ولكن هيهات*

*عزيزتي بدايتك كروائية جميلة جدا*
*ذكرني اسلوبك باسلوب الكاتبة/خولة القزويني*
*من حيث اهتمامك بالوصف*

*فمن خلال كلماتك عشت لحظات الرواية وكانني في ذاك الزمان وذاك المكان*

*وغموضك في بداية تعارفنا مع الابطال جذبنا للمتابعة*

*احييك و احيي قلمك الرائع*
*و*
*وقفة احترام لكما حبيبتي*

----------

نُون (12-04-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

*- تَمَّتْ -
>>
ياليتها ماتمَّتْ..!
سأعود لكِ يانُون..



**فُلة* 
*وَ الدعاء حبيبة
بعين الله ..*

----------

نُون (12-04-2010)

----------


## الفجر 110

من قال أن الحروف لا تنطق اذاً من ذا الذي يتكلم في داخلنا في كل لحظة  
اذا لم تكن هي الحروف المتكلمة فقد استطاعت الكاتبة ان تعبر بأثيرها الى داخل اعماقنا  
وتحدثنا بحكايا غربتها جاعلة تتابع الرواية مستمر مع تتابع انفاسنا وكلا الامرين هو" معجزة " 
اصبح لا بد لنا الآن من قراءة هذه الحكاية مرة أخرى وحدة كاملة وذلك لرصانة النص وسلاسة الكلمات  
وسهولة الالفاظ . 
نعم سقطت مقولة أن النساء لا يستطعن الكتابة فضلاً عن الابداع في الكتابة  
سيدة " نون " أهنئك على هذا الابداع واتنمى لك دوام التوفيق والنجاح أنشاء الله  
اما انا فلا امانع في نهاية حكاية هذه الغربة حتى نرزق بحكاية أخرى أو حكايا " نون " 
شكراً لك ايتها الكاتبة المبدعة " نون "واجعلي القلم يسطر ونحن بنعمة ربنا نحدث .

----------

نُون (12-04-2010)

----------


## أُخرىْ

الغريب فيّ أني
كُنت سأعود بـ رد فِي يومِِ ما يحوي " وااااو " الـ تعشقينها ووجه فاغر فاهه من الدهشةِ فقط
ولكِني اليوم هُنا على الرُغم من حُروفي البشعة الـ خرجت بعدما استنهضت صَمتي 
وعلى الرَغم من عجز البوح الـ يحضر كُلما زِرتُ " حِكايتكِ " 
وانتهت الحكاية ..والحَنين فيها باقٍ لـ علي ونورس يا نُون
جف حبر الكلام وما زلت أتمسك بكل عبارات الثناء لحرفكِ
فخورة بكِ

----------

نُون (12-04-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة..
لحونكِ مع شجوها أجدها ألتحمت وَ معزوفتي المُفضلة..
حين قضمتْ ظفائرُ الحسرة بفمِ الاغتراب..



.......
نُون
في شوارع حسكِ أجوس فألقى في عين الغربة وطنٌ معروش  !
نازكٌ أنتِ بسماء اللغة ...!
حرفكِ رحيقٌ نحتسيه بشغف...
اعلم أن حرفي القزم لن يضيف لكُنكِ المُترف بالبهاء شيئ...
سوى أنني أطمعُ بابتسامة تُغردها شفتاك..
تخلدين الابداع ويخلدكِ..أبداً 


دعائي الـ لايمل
موفقة مُبلغة مناكِ بالحسين (صلوات الرب عليه)وشهر الحسين المُقبل..
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

نُون (12-04-2010), 

الفجر 110 (12-03-2010)

----------


## نُون

*الْـ يَاسَمين 
سُبحَـانَ الذِّي وَهبني أروَاحًا تُبرِأُ الوَجَع ،
وَ تَنفِضُ عَنْ عَينيهَا الغَرَابَة !
أسعَدتني وَ حَقَّ الله العَظِيم* 

*انْحِنَـاءَة وَ حُبٌ* 


*صَانِع الخُبز 
لِمَ خُبْز هَمسِكَ شَهِيٌ وَ فَاتِن ؟!
سَرَّني أنْ كُنتَ منْ قائِمَة قُرَّائِي الْـ أثِق بِـ وَابلِ عَطائهِم 
حَتَّى انْقِضَاء الزَّمَن ! 
- كَانتْ هذهِ الحِكَاية طَفرَةً منْ بَعْدِ حَكايَتين غَيْر مُكتملَتين كَانَ مَصيرهمَا سَلَّة المُهملات -
إنْ شَاء الله لِـ رُوحِي خَلْقَ حَكَايا جَديدة فلَنْ أبْخِل !*

*تَغشَاني غَيْمَة خَجَل* 


*بَسمتي 
- انقَطعْتُ عَنهَا وَ الحَنينُ فيهَا مَـا انقَطَع -
فِي كُلِّ مَرةٍ تَتنزَّلُ علَيَّ فيهَا أنبَاءُ عَجزكِ 
أكُونُ قدْ عَجزتُ أكثَر منكِ .. !* 

*فَدتكِ رُوحِي* 



*دَمعَة 
عليْهِ وَ آلِهِ السَّلام ‘
علَى مِينَاءِ جُود هَمسَكِ رَسَتْ قَوارِبي ؛ 
بَاحثَةً عَنْ منْ يُطَبِّبُ ثقُوبهَا !
ابِتسَامتي مُعلَّقة علَى وَجهِي مَـا دُمتُم مَلائكَةً تُضَلِّلني أجْنحَتكُم* 

*مَدائنًـا منْهَا*  :rose:

----------

